# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote for the Photo of the Month for September 2009

## John Clare

Please vote for your choice for photo of the month September 2009. In the vote, choose the number that corresponds to the photos listed below.

*1 (Western Chorus Frog - Pseudacris triseriata  - Johnny O. Farnen):
*


*2 (**Blue Dyeing Poison Dart Frog -* *Dendrobates tinctorius - Jordan):
*


*3 (Natal Tree Frog -* *Leptopelis natalensis - Mayor Newton):



**4 (Bell Frogs - Litoria - Ebony):



**5 (Wildlife Photo - JCLee):



**6 (**Kroombit Tinker Frog - Taudactylus pleione -  Eipper):
**


**7 (White's Dumpy Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Tiffany)**:*



*8 (**White's Dumpy Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea** - Hsiwangmu):



**9 (**Eleutherodactylus cruentus - Alex Shepack):

*

----------


## John Clare

Currently we have a tie breaker  between photo 3 and photo 4.  If there are no more votes in the next 24 hours I will toss a coin!

----------


## John Clare

Ebony's Bell Frogs photo wins.  Congratulations!

----------


## Ebony

WoW! I'm gob smacked, It certainly wasn't jugded on quality. Thanks guys :Frog Smile:

----------

